# A spot or two open in POC



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

My buddy had to cancel. I fish alone all the time, but thought I'd open it up. I'll be in POC thru Monday fishing the bay. The wind should allow for jetty and fishing the surf - early at least. A tad too high for inshore state snaps. 

Spring for your share of the cost and be in a good mood. Cerveza is fine, burracho is not. Shoot me a pm if you'll be in POC. 

21.5 Cajun w a 150 Oceanrunner. 

Cheers


----------



## WESTJ77 (May 14, 2010)

My name is Jason West I'm 38 years old. My nephew is 21 and we are looking for a fishing trip. We live in Devine, TX my number is 210-748-9645. If you already got something lined up save my number for future trips.
Thanks


----------

